# Fisher homesteader. Isolation module?



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

I just bought an 02 Wrangler (TJ), and I want to mount my 7'4 Homesteader plow on it. Using the eMatch system I have the Mount Kit number and Electrical Harness to order, but the system doesn't specify the isolation module. Is this a problem in their system, or is there something about this vehicle that doesn't require one?

I'm trying to order the right parts for it. I don't want to get hip deep into it only to find I'm missing something important.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It's a bug in the ematch - all applications require a module. The one for the Wrangler is the 29070

Are you aware, however, that the ematch does not provide a full list of the vehicle side wiring required? It only specifies the headlight adapter, not any of the other components required as they are included with the new plow.


----------



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> It's a bug in the ematch - all applications require a module. The one for the Wrangler is the 29070
> 
> Are you aware, however, that the ematch does not provide a full list of the vehicle side wiring required? It only specifies the headlight adapter, not any of the other components required as they are included with the new plow.


Nope. Didn't know that. Glad I came here to ask.

Any easy way to get that list, or do I just dig through the diagram/parts list to figure it out?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

These are the additional pieces you'll need


Control harness 26345
Solenoid 5794k
Battery cable 22511
Y-adapter 29047
Power/ground cable 63411
Controller 9400


----------



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> These are the additional pieces you'll need
> 
> Control harness 26345
> Solenoid 5794k
> ...


Is the controller 9400, the joystick/handheld? If so, I have that from my last vehicle.

What about:
fuse covers 29998
Vehicle Lighting Harness 11-PIN 26357
Plug cover 8291K

(Yes, I went through a diagram/parts list just now)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The 9400 is the handheld - joystick is 8292, either will work and if you have one, that's fine.

Fuse covers are on the control harness already

26357 lighting harness is included in the headlight harness kit and does not need to be purchased separately.

(1) 8291k plug cover _is _required if you want to cover the power cable. The other two connectors plug into one another when not used.


----------



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully that's everything. Roughly double the price I was expecting, but that's because I didn't realize all the missing items for the electrical (plus Isolation Module)


----------



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, today I finally installed all the parts and electrical for the Homesteader. I haven't done the turn signal/parking lights, because I haven't figured out which wires to splice on my vehicle, but all the rest is hooked up.

Nothing works. :-(

Any good troubleshooting/diagnoses guides out there for this?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brokk said:


> Well, today I finally installed all the parts and electrical for the Homesteader. I haven't done the turn signal/parking lights, because I haven't figured out which wires to splice on my vehicle, but all the rest is hooked up.
> 
> Nothing works. :-(
> 
> Any good troubleshooting/diagnoses guides out there for this?


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/diagnosing-no-power-to-control.175150/


----------



## Brokk (Jan 11, 2009)

It was my accessory wire (which is kind of what I suspected). Someone posted a great article about western plows which details how it all works at a technical level. That made it clear what my issue had to be.

Now that it's working though, I'm getting a loud clicking sound when I operate the plow. It sounds like it is coming from the isolation module, but it could be the motor relay. Is that normal?


----------

